# Versuchszähler erstellen mit String? HILFE!



## RedHawk123 (12. Nov 2017)

Die Aufgabe: E_rweitert die Ratemaschine, so dass sie die Anzahl der Rateversuche festhält, und, sobald man die richtige Zahl getippt hat, nicht nur „Stimmt!“ zurückgibt, sondern zusätzlich, wie viele Versuche man gebraucht hat. Tipp: Strings lassen sich in Java mit primitiven Datentypen über den + Operator verbinden: „Hallo “ + 42"_


```
class Ratemaschine
{
  private int ergebnis = 19; //das ist die Zahl die zu erraten ist
  String zuHoch = "zu Hoch getippt!";
  String zuNiedrig = "zu niedrig getippt!";
  String _richtig = "richtig getippt!";
  int versuche = 0;
 
  public String tippen(int gebeEin){     //tippenHoch,niedrig,richtig sollen jeweils einen String zurückgeben die eine Aussage haben
     String resultat = ""; 
      if (gebeEin > ergebnis){
          resultat = "zu hoch getippt! Gebrauchte Versuche:";
     }
   

      if (gebeEin == ergebnis){
          resultat = "richtig getippt!Gebrauchte Versuche";
     }

   
      if (ergebnis > gebeEin){  
           resultat = "zu niedrig getippt! Gebrauchte Versuche";
     }
   

     return resultat ;
  }
 
 

}
```

ich weiß gar nicht ehrlich gesagt wie ich das mache! Kann mir jemand helfen??


----------



## Robat (12. Nov 2017)

Fang doch erstmal an die Versuche in deiner globalen Variable zu speichern. Das machst du nämlich noch gar nicht.
Immer wenn die Methode aufgerufen wird muss die Variable hochgezählt werden.


----------



## RedHawk123 (12. Nov 2017)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Fang doch erstmal an die Versuche in deiner globalen Variable zu speichern. Das machst du nämlich noch gar nicht.
> Immer wenn die Methode aufgerufen wird muss die Variable hochgezählt werden.



ok danke hat funktioniert xD


```
class Ratemaschine
{
  private int ergebnis = 19; //das ist die Zahl die zu erraten ist
  String zuHoch = "zu Hoch getippt!";
  String zuNiedrig = "zu niedrig getippt!";
  String _richtig = "richtig getippt!";
  int _versuche = 1;
 
  public String tippen(int gebeEin){     //tippenHoch,niedrig,richtig sollen jeweils einen String zurückgeben die eine Aussage haben
     String resultat = "";
     int versuchsZaehler = _versuche++;
      if (gebeEin > ergebnis){
          resultat = "zu hoch getippt! Gebrauchte Versuche:" +versuchsZaehler;
     }
    

      if (gebeEin == ergebnis){
          resultat = "richtig getippt!Gebrauchte Versuche"+versuchsZaehler;
     }

    
      if (ergebnis > gebeEin){   
           resultat = "zu niedrig getippt! Gebrauchte Versuche"+versuchsZaehler;
     }
    

     return resultat ;
  }
 
 

}
```


----------

